# 20 days training



## FakeArnold (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi guys
I' m training by 20 days
The first 15 days i trained only with workout
By 5 days i'm training also with cardio
throughout i'm training 5 times in week
3 workout training and 2 cardio
I'm 179x81 and i have little fat in belly but when i touch i feel my abs, in how time you think i can burn these fats?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 22, 2016)

Are you saying you have been training for twenty days? Only for twenty days?, or......


----------



## FakeArnold (Jun 22, 2016)

Nono man, i started 20 days ago



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Spongy (Jun 22, 2016)

For the first time?  Welcome


----------



## FakeArnold (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank you very much


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Turbolag (Jun 22, 2016)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 22, 2016)

20 days is better then no days


----------



## FakeArnold (Jun 22, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> 20 days is better then no days



What do you mean?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 22, 2016)

FakeArnold said:


> What do you mean?



what do u mean by what do I mean?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 22, 2016)

Means you have to start somewhere. So twenty days ago is better than no days ago.  That is if you started 20 days ago.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 22, 2016)

There was a time when we all started 20 days ago.


----------



## FakeArnold (Jun 22, 2016)

I have 1 photo that show how much i changed in this 20 days but the site don't let me publish


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 22, 2016)

wtf is going on with this post lol
I once was 20 days old then was 21 days old.
im confused with everything goin on here 
eat right, fukk some fat chick for your cardio and kill it in the gym and you will be like me in 25 days.
money back guarantee


----------



## Milo (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm the dude playin the dude disguised as another dude.


----------



## thqmas (Jun 22, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> I once was 20 days old then was 21 days old.



Sounds like a bad Lukas Graham song...


----------



## thqmas (Jun 22, 2016)

Milo said:


> I'm the dude playin the dude disguised as another dude.



Never go full retard, milo.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Milo (Jun 22, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Never go full retard, milo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 22, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Sounds like a bad Lukas Graham song...



Lmfao. Well played bro.


----------



## thqmas (Jun 22, 2016)

Milo said:


>



If only I could...


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 22, 2016)

thqmas said:


> If only I could...



You'd never make it out the front door


----------



## dongerlord33 (Jun 22, 2016)

Welcome to UGBB


----------

